# Building A 1930s Bicycle



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2016)

see how I did that? looks like one of John's posts. 
but seriously, I'm curious, what do you guys think the reception would be if I got together with a few people and designed a truly vintage bicycle? I'm not talking about a Wal-Mart bike that looks like a Columbia, I'm talking about a hand built streamlined steel framed bike, made here in America. after building the pair of Huffman Super Streamlines, I realized I had a ton of interest in building them. the main issue has been my reluctance to build exact replicas of a very rare and sought after bike. 
what if I built something "like" a real Super Streamline? would there be interest?
what if I built bikes that were exactly like the Huffman Super Streamlines? would people be upset?
there would be challenges, sourcing stuff like the fork, wheels and hubs etc, but what about a basic frame set that you'd accessorize yourself? maybe with a few other parts that are already being produced. 
they wouldn't be cheap, I can't feature making them here as one offs and being able to bring costs down to "Made in China" levels, and I'd always want them to be made here.
let me know what you think.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2016)

I like the idea.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I believe the market would be very limited either way. Seems like there is always a lot of interest until its time to open the wallet then that interest suddenly evaporates. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2016)

I think this guy is way ahead of you. http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/37-elfman-streamline-deluxe.93719/


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 1, 2016)

The elfman build from two rat rod build offs ago immediately came to mind!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this guy is way ahead of you. http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/37-elfman-streamline-deluxe.93719/



way ahead of me? you do realize I built the two I built way back in 2010, he built his in 2015. also his is more of a custom, I'd be building a basic stocker.



Freqman1 said:


> I believe the market would be very limited either way. Seems like there is always a lot of interest until its time to open the wallet then that interest suddenly evaporates. V/r Shawn




I'm not sure, I suppose it would depend on how much it cost, and how limited the numbers. I'm figuring maybe do 20-50 per run, then change the design. they'd be limited originals. no wild custom stuff, just clean streamlined lines.


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 1, 2016)

You could take orders and payment up front. That would dictate how many you would need to build.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 1, 2016)

Id think more like 50% deposit. No offense to scott but in my experience anytime ive paid for something up front the person never had motivation to finish in a timely manner. I dont think anyone should have to pay 100% for something that isnt ready to be boxed and shipped. But a deposit is certainly in order for any building to be commenced. Thats only fair to the person doing the work. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2016)

maybe something like a "go fund me"


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 1, 2016)

Why would you do a go fund me? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 1, 2016)

First off they take 10%
And also are you looking for donations? 

Unless it was a joke

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 1, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> see how I did that? looks like one of John's posts.
> but seriously, I'm curious, what do you guys think the reception would be if I got together with a few people and designed a truly vintage bicycle? I'm not talking about a Wal-Mart bike that looks like a Columbia, I'm talking about a hand built streamlined steel framed bike, made here in America. after building the pair of Huffman Super Streamlines, I realized I had a ton of interest in building them. the main issue has been my reluctance to build exact replicas of a very rare and sought after bike.
> what if I built something "like" a real Super Streamline? would there be interest?
> what if I built bikes that were exactly like the Huffman Super Streamlines? would people be upset?
> ...



I simply LOVE your bikes wish I had one


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 1, 2016)

Price right for me I'd order one


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not sure, I suppose it would depend on how much it cost, and how limited the numbers. I'm figuring maybe do 20-50 per run, then change the design. they'd be limited originals. no wild custom stuff, just clean streamlined lines.




50 frames? How long do you think it would take to build a frame? I would guess to do it right it would take the better part of a week to build a frame. Maybe you could cut that number in half if you were really efficient about it but still unless you were doing this full time that's about a years worth of work. If it took you 30 hours I'd estimate you'd need to charge like $2000 a frame to cover your time, tools and materials. Are there 50 people out there willing to pay $2k for a reproduction frame? Seems like about the going rate for a real Huffman streamline foundation.  Finding the frame seems like the easy part, its all those precious bits that we all covet and hand over our hard earned money to own. .


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've not seen the going rate for a Super Streamline foundation. The Fleetwood frames are not extremely difficult to find and I've seen them change hands for $1k. When was the last time anyone saw a '37/8 Model 1 or 2 bare frame? Not a Safety or Fleetwood. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duchess (Sep 2, 2016)

If I didn't have to make money, I'd like to remake old bike frames myself, but I would use modern tubing and components both to set them apart from originals (not interested in tricking people) and to make them bring them up to date and improve them (though there's the question about potentially sacrificing some of the ride quality for lighter weight, I'm sure that can be figured out). I'd also offer them in more modern adult sizes. So, yeah, I like your idea, but making money off it might be tough.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 2, 2016)

Show us some designs. I would cruise one of your creations.


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd like to see a replica Elgin twin bar


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2016)

My thinking has been to take some of the inspiration from the past, but to meld it with the technology of the future.
If I could, the bike I would build is the Blackbird.
A full carbon fiber molded bike using the Elgin Bluebird as a template.
Instead of a speedometer in the dash, I would inset an 
I-Phone.
The onboard computer would be capable of almost anything.
Even speed control for the optional electric motor if so desired.
I can picture this bike in my mind, and if materialized in reality, it would blow people's mind.
Why go back and build something that's already been done.
I would like to build something that no one has seen before, but pays homage to the beautiful creations of the past.


----------



## John (Sep 6, 2016)

I have been working on a 26" Wingbar. The frame front is 3" longer and the rear of the frame is 2" longer. Its a cross between the 26X and Wingbar.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 6, 2016)

I think you would have a market IF you could lighten the damn things up and offer something for the 6'+ crowd. Build a cool looking streamlined bicycle that comes in at 20 pounds instead of 45 and you'd sell a few. Of course you have to build yourself one first to get the ball rolling. Maybe a few hipsters would want them as well. There's a custom frame builder that did a Motobike style 29er MTB frame a little while back. Retrotec does a cantilever style MTB frame that doesn't look quite proportionate in my opinion, but people buy those (and they're NOT cheap) The major shortcomings of these modern builders are they're missing the proper proportion and line in order to achieve a particular geometry (in most cases, MTB geometry)


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 11, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> see how I did that? looks like one of John's posts.
> but seriously, I'm curious, what do you guys think the reception would be if I got together with a few people and designed a truly vintage bicycle? I'm not talking about a Wal-Mart bike that looks like a Columbia, I'm talking about a hand built streamlined steel framed bike, made here in America. after building the pair of Huffman Super Streamlines, I realized I had a ton of interest in building them. the main issue has been my reluctance to build exact replicas of a very rare and sought after bike.
> what if I built something "like" a real Super Streamline? would there be interest?
> what if I built bikes that were exactly like the Huffman Super Streamlines? would people be upset?
> ...




I like your enthusiasm.
Good luck!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't think I have ever posted here and I don't think I've been to this site in a few years, but with my son just starting to ride, a fire has been rekindled in bikes and riding, which naturally includes vintage bikes. I was doing some searching and stumbled upon this post.  I thought it might have been a few years old but then I see it is from this month! I was literally throwing this _exact idea_ out to some other bike nerd guys that are local to me (Denver, CO) that are part of a vintage tool group I'm with.

I mean,_ literally_ - the idea of replicating a Super Streamline frame with the deco rear stays, but doing it out of modern tubing and hopefully being able to enjoy such a beautifully stylish bike as a daily commuter or more.  One of the guys that is on our email list is a machinist by trade with some good bike related knowledge and here is what he had to say in the email chain - 

_"Get some 8020 extrusion for a jig (Often it can be found used on Craig's) and buy some True Temper brand tubing from Henry James' site (True Temper is going out of business sadly so buy soon) and do some fillet brazed joints like Schwinns had. Stay the F away from Stick welders for 95 percent of welding operations unless you are fixing cast iron, building a bridge or fixing a torpedo hole in a ship. 

I have a multitude of bending and rolling dies for 1" and 3/4" tubing. You can also fillet braze stainless tubing too! Bottom brackets and head tubes are excellent lathe projects and rear drop outs are cheap on the Henry James site.

I am willing to guide any bicycle frame building process. A very good friend of mine is the master bike builder at xxxx Bicycles if I need help with any questions. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bicycle-Frame-Building-Jig/

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/fillet-braze-193529.html

Horizontal mills are god awfully good for mitering bicycle frame tubes."_


Now, that all being said, I wish I had more to offer.  I don't have a Safety/Super Streamline in my possession, let alone having ever seen one.   However, I think you have several, yes?  So an excellent first step would be to start blueprinting the frame, taking measurements, collecting angles and drawing up plans.  Those can then be adjusted (if need be) but would give a great starting off point. 

I think a fundraiser would be a great way to get the project off the ground.  I would be up for this!!!   Especially if it meant getting in line for a frame!  I think $500 is probably a good realistic starting point for a basic, unfinished frame.  At that pricepoint, you probably wouldn't be using the highest quality, lightest stuff around and hopefully some decent/passable compromise could get it there.

What a fantastic idea.  I've love to help however I could.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 29, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 1, 2016)

John said:


> I have been working on a 26" Wingbar. The frame front is 3" longer and the rear of the frame is 2" longer. Its a cross between the 26X and Wingbar.



I would like to see! ? !


----------

